# "Recycle Wine Kit Bags-Do You?"



## Maui Joe (Mar 23, 2005)

Just curious to see what you do with a useable item?


----------



## Hippie (Mar 23, 2005)

I trash 'em. What are they good for, dispensing wine from the fridge? 


OIC. I feel like I might have stumbled into a trap.






*Edited by: Country Wine *


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 23, 2005)

I'm waiting for a "few" more posts.....



Nah no trap, just curious!*Edited by: Maui Joe *


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 25, 2005)

I have never used them, nor do I intend to. 





Call me old-fashioned or impractical or whatever, but I like using bottles. I like seeing them, I like labeling them, I like touching the smoothness of them. I like to see how it turns into a mini-work of art after I have done all my work. 


I can't do that with "Wine-in-a-box".....





For me, the case is closed.









Oops, I just realized I might have misunderstood. I trash the kit stuff because it's too much work to clean it, sanitize it, etc. I don't make too many kit wines to begin with, but it just seems those closures aren't tight the second-time around.*Edited by: MedPretzel *


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Mar 26, 2005)

I just finished my wine bag and tried to pull the spickot out to reuse the bag, I couldn't get it out by hand so in the trash it went, they are $3.50 each and hold 1.5 gallons each, come 3 to a pack.


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 26, 2005)

It's hard on the knuckles...I always get an injury trying to be careful and...well since I got that opener from George, no injuries and effortless. _It's a gotta have in the arsenal really!_


----------



## Maui Joe (Apr 16, 2005)

O'Kay I asked the question and was curious being a "Sanford- type of guy."I use to toss them until one day I thought of a few ways to possibly re-use this heavy duty bags. Here's a few thoughts of many uses that I came across.


1. Using the bag to hold fresh water. Down at the beach, I leave it on the hood of the truck to warm up. Then use it to wash off the salt, sand and what else when we're ready to leave.


2. I refill the bag with fresh fruit and juice...toss in the freezer for the next batch of wine. Using the "freezer bags" over time get injured with fine holes, etc. (and the wife screams) the bag is pre-weighed-labeled-and safe.


3. A Friend wanted one to keep filled with water under the passenger seat of his truck when it occasionally overheats. Doesn't take up room and lays quietly in place.


4. Extra "canteen" in the backpack for drinking water, use it as an "ice pack" for the cooler or your sprains,...etc.


5. And here is the best....keep it under your bed, so when you wake up one day and find out that the "world" is on fire, you can help "Smokie the Bear" save the forest!


----------



## masta (Apr 16, 2005)

Great uses for the empty juice bag....good thinking Maui!


----------



## PolishWineP (Apr 17, 2005)

Maui, I am more than impressed! We might have to play with this idea a bit. 


Reduce, Reuse, Recycle!


----------

